# Sensor "no invasivo" para detección de paso de agua por tubería.



## yopicuo (Oct 6, 2010)

Buenas, estamos buscando la forma de detectar la existencia de agua, o mejor dicho la circulación de agua en una tubería de forma no invasiva. La instalación del circuito de agua NO puede ser modificada, así que no puedemos añadir ninguno de los sensores tradicionales, como manómetros, flujoestatos, caudalímetros, etc.. y tenemos que buscar la forma de medir o detectar el paso de agua "sin tocar la tubería".

Se trata de una tubería de PVC (2pulgadas). El planteamiento inicial fue emplear algún tipo de elemento capacitivo de modo que detecte el paso de agua por las variaciones de la capacidad (al variar el dieléctrico), pero no sabría muy bien como diseñarlo y además el hecho de ser tuberías de PVC provocan que apenas se detecten variaciones en la capacidad y no sería factible. ¿Alguna idea?

Otro planteamineto ha sido emplear galgas extensiométricas o piezoeléctricas, adheridas a la tubería, de modo que con el aumento de la presión al paso del agua se detectaran las vibraciones o el ensanche de las tuberías, pero se tratan de tuberías rígidas sobredimensionadas para que aguante la presión nominal sin problemas, luego posiblemente se detecten algunas variaciones muy leves, pero no lo suficientemente significativas para determinar si está pasando agua o no. ¿Alguna idea?

Bueno, si alguien sabe algo de tema y puede echarnos una mano se lo agradecería.

Otra cosa, interesa que la sonda sea lo mas reducida posible y a bajo coste.

Un saludo y gracias por todo.

Navegando un poco, me he topado con este proyecto: Nivel de agua de depósitos. Metodo no invasivo

Por lo que he leido también optó por el uso de placas para un efecto capacitivo.. pero en mi caso no me interesa solo detectar que hay agua sino que el fluido también está en movimiento.

Un saludo.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 6, 2010)

Hola
en determinadas condiciones puedes saber si pasa agua comparando la temperatura de la tuberia con la temperatura ambiente.
Si no reunes esas condiciones siempre puedes hacer un pequeño calefactor para poner la tuberia a 40º y al mismo tiempo sensar esa temperatura a 1cm de distancia. Si no hay agua, o el agua esta parada los 40º llegaran a la sonda, pero si hay flujo se enfriara.

Este sistema de deteccion lo vi en una caldera de gasoil de la marca ROCA.


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 6, 2010)

Exactamente pepechip, yo use esa misma idea para hacer un monitoreo y tarifacion en un edicicio donde la caldera funciona a gas natural (tubos) en la montaña. Se buscaba conocer entre los coopropietarios del consorcio cuanto gastaba cada uno. Lo habian hecho con un wattimetro conectado al motor de circulacion de calefaccion y yo lo mejore con un chip de temperatura integrado con una interfase a un pc donde se registraba cada linea de agua. Con otro chip media el encendio por cada ciclo de la caldera para tomar como 100%


----------

